# Pour les passionnés de Curling.



## Fab'Fab (13 Octobre 2009)

Ayé les enfants,  les championnats du monde commencent le 12 Novembre au Japon à Karuizawa. :love:
On n'a pas encore l'exacte composition de l'équipe de France de cette année mais on sait déjà que Thomas Dufourd en sera.
Ca promet du beau jeu.
Faut juste que l'équipe de remue un peu parce que les qualifs pour les J.O n'ont pas été super bonnes (pour mémoire, les français ont fini 8ème de leur poule)

Bassou, je vais essayer de trouver un moyen de choper les retransmissions télé, ça te tente?


----------



## Bassman (13 Octobre 2009)

Ah ouais que ça me tente. On pourrait même se faire une soirée chips goût bacon et fanta devant non ?


Sinon, l'Ecosse pourrait enfin coller une fessée aux canadiens, ça serait rigolo.


----------



## Fab'Fab (13 Octobre 2009)

C'est pas gagné quand même. C'est pas dit qu'il referont l'exploit de l'hiver dernier.
Les canadiens ont quand même été champions du monde 2 fois ces 3 dernières années.
Chez les filles, faut se méfier des chinoises aussi. Elles sont vite montées dans le classement.
Ca pourrait faire pareil chez les mecs.


----------



## Bassman (13 Octobre 2009)

Ils sont 11ème pour l'instant, et ont pris 3 places. Va falloir que nos frenchis sortent le grand jeu s'ils veulent pas perdre leur 9ème place. 42 pts d'avance, c'est rien du tout.


----------



## Fab'Fab (13 Octobre 2009)

Attends c'est pas rien quand même.
C'étai quoi leur dernière médaille ? Une bronze en 1924... Ca commence à dater un peu...
A leur décharge, c'est vrai qu'il y a tellement peu de lieu d'entrainement en France...
le meilleur score qu'on ait eu c'est 6ème à Albertville. Tu parles d'une réussite.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (13 Octobre 2009)

Ouai, ça va pas être facile, d'autant que le Danemark a vraiment une équipe de tueurs, avec des balayeurs vraiment impressionnants...

allez, tous derrière nos ptis gars... :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (13 Octobre 2009)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> Ouai, ça va pas être facile, d'autant que le Danemark a vraiment une équipe de tueurs, avec des balayeurs vraiment impressionnants...
> 
> allez, tous derrière nos ptis gars... :love: :love: :love:



Ah mais attends. On a changé les balais, pour une nouvelle version plus efficace. Que du bon!


----------



## boodou (13 Octobre 2009)

Elle date de quelle AES cette photo ?


----------



## rizoto (13 Octobre 2009)

Le Curling, c'est pareil que la pétanque avec en prime les joies du ventri-glisse. La principale difference se situe au niveau du breuvage absorbée et destinée a l'amélioration des performances. Vous l'aurez compris : Au curling pas de pastis, mais plutôt  glög et schnapp's. Il faut des années d'entrainements


----------



## boodou (13 Octobre 2009)

J'aimerais bien essayer d'y jouer une fois, non mais sans déconner, sérieusement.
Il y a des clubs en région parisienne qui font des journées portes ouvertes ? :rose:


----------



## Fab'Fab (13 Octobre 2009)

Oui.
On joue Bassou et moi.


----------



## Joachim du Balay (13 Octobre 2009)

ça m'étonnerait, avec le réchauffement du climat, y peuvent plus laisser les portes ouvertes toute la journée...

pardon, j'ai pas pu m'en empêcher, j'ai honte....


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (13 Octobre 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Chez les filles, faut se méfier des chinoises aussi. Elles sont vite montées dans le classement.



C'est en entrainement quotidien, c'est leur passion, leur vie et leur taff    






Vous avez vu les stats pour analyser toutes ses performances, ça c'est du professionnalisme, elles vont tout rafler.   

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h20 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h14 ----------




Fab'Fab a dit:


> Oui.
> On joue Bassou et moi.



Et comme on le voit, tu t'entraine dur    






Mais si tu es si mauvais c'est que tu n'as pas compris que c'est avec le balai qu'il faut jouer et non une éponge


----------



## Fab'Fab (13 Octobre 2009)

Alors si c'est pour raconter n'importe quoi sur un sujet sérieux (pour une fois que j'en lance un de sérieux...), c'est pas la peine.


----------



## Joel69 (13 Octobre 2009)

Bonjour,
j'étais en train de consulter le forum car j'envisage de passer sous Mac. 
J'aime bien le curling et voulais savoir s'il existait des jeux pour mac; y'a-t-il des gamers ici ? J'ai déjà un jeu de curling sur ma DS et attend impatiemment la sortie de Mario aux jeux olympique d'hiver 

Merci d'avance

Joël


----------



## rizoto (13 Octobre 2009)

Joel69 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> j'étais en train de consulter le forum car j'envisage de passer sous Mac.
> J'aime bien le curling et voulais savoir s'il existait des jeux pour mac; y'a-t-il des gamers ici ? J'ai déjà un jeu de curling sur ma DS et attend impatiemment la sortie de Mario aux jeux olympique d'hiver
> 
> ...



trop gros ! passera pas ...


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (13 Octobre 2009)

Il existe un jeu Online en java ici

sinon pour mac avec Classic tu peux regarder cette page.

Mais le jeu que je préfère est celui-ci puisqu'il s'agit d'un jeu mettant en scène l'équipe officielle de macgé avec Fab' et Bassou


----------



## Fab'Fab (13 Octobre 2009)

[Vezøul]Numerø41;5246888 a dit:
			
		

> Mais le jeu que je préfère est celui-ci puisqu'il s'agit d'un jeu mettant en scène l'équipe officielle de macgé avec Fab' et Bassou


:mouais:

Rigole, mais tu verras quand on l'aura vraiment monté cette équipe...


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (13 Octobre 2009)

Je suis profondément déçu de remarquer que tu ne vois dans mes plus sincères écrits que de la mesquinerie   

Je vous soutiendrais à mooooooooooooooort dans votre projet d'équipe de curling (et jean sarkozy aussi j'en suis sûr).


----------



## GlobalCut (13 Octobre 2009)

Joel69 a dit:


> J'ai déjà un jeu de curling sur ma DS et attend impatiemment la sortie de Mario aux jeux olympique d'hiver
> 
> Merci d'avance
> 
> Joël


 Bien'vnu

Excellent  je crois que je vais prendre également le Mario aux JO sur Wii, histoire d'essayer le Curling :hosto:

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h26 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h25 ----------

Euh sinon les gars, si vous cherchez un gardien pour les buts, n'hésitez pas à m'appeler


----------



## Anonyme (13 Octobre 2009)

J'avoue ne rien connaître au curling mais être très attiré par ce genre de sports d'exigence et de maîtrise de soi tant physique que mentale.

Si vous faites une équipe MacG dans laquelle vous tolérez des "nioubes" j'en suis ! 

Je vais voir avec mon opérateur de téléphonie mobile s'il y a moyen d'avoir les résultat en direct des matchs et des vidéos des plus belles actions, ce serait trop top.
D'ailleurs, j'immagine la réaction des autres voyageurs si la vision d'une action particulièrement intense me mettait en transe dans le RER, le matin. Mdr.


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (13 Octobre 2009)

Sans faire de pub, Eurosport c'est la chaine du curling (pour les insomniaques surement comme doivent être tous les joueurs de curling sinon les matchs ne passeraient pas aussi tard)


----------



## boodou (13 Octobre 2009)

Bon, pour les franciliens c'est par ici 
Fab' , t'es déjà inscrit ? 

On peut réellement jouer putain !


----------



## Ed_the_Head (13 Octobre 2009)

Pour avoir essayer il y a qq mois lors d'un voyage dans le Nord de l'Europe, je peux t'assurer que c'est un sacré sport! 

Débutant ou confirmé, tout le monde s'amuse même si ça demande une bonne technique. Comme beaucoup de monde, j'ai eu un a priori moqueur voire négatif. 
Et bien j'en suis revenu! Vivement le 12 novembre.


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (13 Octobre 2009)

C'est juste que ça manque un peu de pastis comparé à la pétanque


----------



## Bassman (13 Octobre 2009)

PonkHead a dit:


> J'avoue ne rien connaître au curling mais être très attiré par ce genre de sports d'exigence et de maîtrise de soi tant physique que mentale.
> 
> Si vous faites une équipe MacG dans laquelle vous tolérez des "nioubes" j'en suis !
> 
> ...



On pensait monter l'équipe des "Snow Léopard de Paris" (petit clin d'oeil habile vous l'aurez noté).

Donc si tu es partant Ponk, c'est ouvert à tous.

Pour l'instant, Fab serait le skip (capitaine), grâce à son expérience plus grande, et moi le third (skip remplaçant).
Il nous faut donc 2 personnes minimum, l'idéal étant 4 personnes pour compléter l'équipe afin de pouvoir gérer les absences, dont au moins 2 leads.


----------



## GlobalCut (13 Octobre 2009)

Vous voulez que je vous envoie un menhir pour fabriquer votre pierre ?


----------



## Anonyme (13 Octobre 2009)

C'est à dire que je crains de ne pas saisir tout de suite toutes les subtilités tactiques des règles.
Elles m'ont l'air fort compliquées.


----------



## boodou (13 Octobre 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> On pensait monter l'équipe des "Snow Léopard de Paris" (petit clin d'oeil habile vous l'aurez noté).
> 
> Donc si tu es partant Ponk, c'est ouvert à tous.
> 
> ...



Je suis tenté.


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (13 Octobre 2009)

PonkHead a dit:


> C'est à dire que je crains de ne pas saisir tout de suite toutes les subtilités tactiques des règles.
> Elles m'ont l'air fort compliquées.



Le but c'est de mettre les "pierres" dans la "maison" je ne vois pas ce qu'il y a de compliqué à part le fait d'avoir une étagère solide pour les entreposer.


----------



## jugnin (13 Octobre 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> On pensait monter l'équipe des "Snow Léopard de Paris" (petit clin d'oeil habile vous l'aurez noté).
> 
> Donc si tu es partant Ponk, c'est ouvert à tous.
> 
> ...



S'il le faut, vous pouvez compter sur moi.

Je connais les pierres, mes parents m'ayant lapidé chaque semaine jusqu'à ma majorité. J'ai ainsi appris à les différencier en fonction de leur rugosité et leur pénétration dans l'air. Je connais également la glace, puisqu'ils me lapidaient dans le congélateur.

Y'a juste en balai-brosse que je suis un peu limite, mais j'apprends vite.


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (13 Octobre 2009)

jugnin a dit:


> Y'a juste en balai-brosse que je suis un peu limite, mais j'apprends vite.



T'inquiètes pas, j'ai cru comprendre que, comme au judo on commence par t'apprendre à tomber, au curling on commence par t'apprendre le maniement du fameux balai.    






la preuve par l'image avec l'entrainement nocturne de bassou et Fab'


----------



## Romuald (13 Octobre 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> On pensait monter l'équipe des "Snow Léopard de Paris"



'La balayette Cachanaise', ça ne sonnait pas assez bien ?


----------



## Anonyme (13 Octobre 2009)

La photo est floue, mal cadrée, sous-exposée et l'horizon y penche légèrement.
Or, ce n'est à priori pas un sténopé.
Vezoul, tu es une tanche en photo !


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (13 Octobre 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> On pensait monter l'équipe des "Snow Léopard de Paris" (petit clin d'oeil habile vous l'aurez noté).
> 
> Donc si tu es partant Ponk, c'est ouvert à tous.
> 
> ...



Hélas, ça sera sans moi... j'ai perdu les 2 bras dans un accident de pousse-pousse à Dien Bien Phu en 1954, et apparemment la fédération interdit toujours le lancé de pierre avec la bouche...


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (13 Octobre 2009)

PonkHead a dit:


> La photo est floue, mal cadrée, sous-exposée et l'horizon y penche légèrement.
> Or, ce n'est à priori pas un sténopé.
> Vezoul, tu es une tanche en photo !



C'était un entrainement à huis-clos j'ai donc fait comme j'ai pu en prenant sur le vif


----------



## krystof (13 Octobre 2009)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> j'ai perdu les 2 bras dans un accident de pousse-pousse à Dien Bien Phu en 1954



C'était autorisé les partouzes là-bas, à l'époque ?


----------



## Anonyme (13 Octobre 2009)

Pour s'entraîner.


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (13 Octobre 2009)

Le fameux 404 au curling, aussi célèbre que le coup du berger aux échecs. Grand bravo Khyu


----------



## GlobalCut (13 Octobre 2009)

:mouais: Encore un site douteux 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h57 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h56 ----------

Sinon je n'ai pas trouvé d'application pour l'ipod (ou iPhone) :/


----------



## boodou (13 Octobre 2009)

GlobalCut a dit:


> Sinon je n'ai pas trouvé d'application pour l'ipod (ou iPhone) :/



Oui, effectivement c'est assez décevant.
Pareil pour le jokari et la lutte gréco-romaine


----------



## supermoquette (13 Octobre 2009)

Alors si c'est pour raconter n'importe quoi sur un sujet sérieux (pour une fois que j'en lance un de sérieux...), c'est pas la peine.


----------



## TibomonG4 (14 Octobre 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Il nous faut donc 2 personnes minimum, l'idéal étant 4 personnes pour compléter l'équipe afin de pouvoir gérer les absences, dont au moins 2 leads.



Faire venir Nephou dans l'équipe serait un coup de maître. Il est tout de même le roi de la serpillère ! Il faut dire que même s'il ne frotte pas officiellement pour MacG depuis 8 ans, depuis qu'il est entré dans l'équipe ça brille et ce n'est rien de le dire ! Une vraie patinoire. Reste à savoir combien demande Benjamin pour le transfert.


----------



## jugnin (14 Octobre 2009)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Faire venir Nephou dans l'équipe serait un coup de maître. Il est tout de même le roi de la serpillère ! Il faut dire que même s'il ne frotte pas officiellement pour MacG depuis 8 ans, depuis qu'il est entré dans l'équipe ça brille et c'est rien de le dire ! Une vraie patinoire. Reste à savoir combien demande Benjamin pour le transfert.



Et pourquoi pas AbacadabraPDF, tant qu'on y est ? Faudrait un peu de sérieux, dans cette équipe.


----------



## TibomonG4 (14 Octobre 2009)

jugnin a dit:


> Et pourquoi pas AbacadabraPDF, tant qu'on y est ? Faudrait un peu de sérieux, dans cette équipe.



C'est certain. D'ailleurs, en parlant de sérieux, si tes parents t'envoyaient des pierres dans le congélateur, tu as dû être victime plus d'une fois d'une rupture de la chaîne du froid...


----------



## boodou (14 Octobre 2009)

jugnin a dit:


> Et pourquoi pas AbacadabraPDF, tant qu'on y est ? Faudrait un peu de sérieux, dans cette équipe.



Et surtout c'est l'état d'esprit qui compte, donc faisons le bon choix pour la team.


----------



## GlobalCut (14 Octobre 2009)

[Vezøul]Numerø41;5247034 a dit:
			
		

> C'est juste que ça manque un peu de pastis comparé à la pétanque


C'est con car avec toute cette glace à piler on pourrait se faire de sacrés apéros  :hosto:


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (14 Octobre 2009)

GlobalCut a dit:


> C'est con car avec toute cette glace à piler on pourrait se faire de sacrés apéros  :hosto:



Oui mais alors sans whisky car ce serais sacrilège


----------



## Sindanárië (14 Octobre 2009)

Alors si c'est pour raconter n'importe quoi sur un sujet sérieux (pour une fois que j'en lance un de sérieux...), c'est pas la peine.


----------



## julrou 15 (14 Octobre 2009)

V'là déjà l'étendard...


----------



## Sindanárië (14 Octobre 2009)

c'est moche


----------



## boodou (14 Octobre 2009)

Sindanárië a dit:


> c'est moche



Toi t'as pas vu le site de la Fédé


----------



## Anonyme (14 Octobre 2009)

Dans les règles, il est bien précisé : _Le balayage s'effectue toujours devant la pierre_.

'tention. Haut niveau.


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (15 Octobre 2009)

oui parce que si c'est derrière elle recule... non ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (15 Octobre 2009)

non.
Le balayage devant la pierre a pour but de réchauffer légèrement la glace afin de créer une fine pellicule d'eau sur laquelle la pierre va mieux glisser et s'orienter.


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (15 Octobre 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> non.
> Le balayage devant la pierre a pour but de réchauffer légèrement la glace afin de créer une fine pellicule d'eau sur laquelle la pierre va mieux glisser et s'orienter.



Alors si c'est pour raconter n'importe quoi sur un sujet sérieux (pour une fois que j'en lance un de sérieux...), c'est pas la peine.


----------



## boodou (15 Octobre 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> non.
> Le balayage devant la pierre a pour but de réchauffer légèrement la glace afin de créer une fine pellicule d'eau sur laquelle la pierre va mieux glisser et s'orienter.



Eh oh ça va ! L'autre comment y s'la pète ! ... rdv sur le terrain on verra bien qui sait se servir de son manche ...


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (15 Octobre 2009)

boodou a dit:


> rdv sur le terrain



Comment que t'y connais rien la honte, c'est une patinoire d'abord et puis de toute façon ce n'est pas intéressant comme sport ils ont enlevé toute la substantifique moelle avec ça :



> Ce jeu se joue sans arbitre, les joueurs s'arbitrant eux-mêmes. Le fair-play est donc de mise. Tous les cas de litige sont dans la règle et peuvent tous trouver une issue sans en venir aux poings.



Il est où l'intérêt de ce jeu si les bases premières du sport que sont les bagarres, les coups vicieux et les agressions sur arbitres ne sont pas possibles ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (16 Octobre 2009)

Nous sommes des gens dont le Fair-Play est inégalable.

Et si il y a vraiment conflit, on laisse discrètement tomber sa pierre sur le pied de l'adversaire... :rose:


----------



## Bassman (16 Octobre 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Et si il y a vraiment conflit, on laisse discrètement tomber sa pierre sur le pied de l'adversaire... :rose:



Tu te souviens du hollandais l'an dernier, Van den machin - un truc comme ça ?  Roh putain, les 2 pieds qu'on lui a refait


----------



## Fab'Fab (16 Octobre 2009)

Ah ben il pouvait faire du bare-foot facilement après


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (16 Octobre 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Tu te souviens du hollandais l'an dernier, Van den machin - un truc comme ça ?  Roh putain, les 2 pieds qu'on lui a refait



Il n'est pas devenu clown lui ?


----------



## Joel69 (18 Octobre 2009)

J'attendais les nouveaux Mac pour jeudi, mais je crois que je vais patienter encore un peu...
Sinon je voulais vous faire partager cette page des JO 2010 d'hiver, en espérant qu'on pourra voir du Curling à la TV


----------



## Bassman (19 Octobre 2009)

On a pris nos billets d'avion avec Fab', on va se faire toute la compet' de Curling là bas.

Ca va être grandiose.


----------



## Fab'Fab (19 Octobre 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> On a pris nos billets d'avion avec Fab', on va se faire toute la compet' de Curling là bas.
> 
> Ca va être grandiose.



Carrément :love:


----------



## NED (21 Octobre 2009)

N'oubliez pas vos balais !
Si vous arrivez pas a bien les manier vous pourrez toujours les mettre dans le c.. des équipes adverses... 

Cela dit je kiffe bien le Curling, c'est la pétanque de l'hiver quoi.


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (21 Octobre 2009)

NED a dit:


> Cela dit je kiffe bien le Curling, c'est la pétanque de l'hiver quoi.



Tu es trop crédible


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (21 Octobre 2009)

Ca y est je suis addict


----------



## NED (29 Octobre 2009)

[Vezøul]Numerø41;5255524 a dit:
			
		

> Ca y est je suis addict



Super !
Un petit 5-0 pour commencer, c'est factoche.
Toujours délicat de commencer, les premières pierres servent toujours d'appui pour les suivantes, c'est grave tactique.


----------



## thunderheart (29 Octobre 2009)

Découvert le curling à la tivi il y a 2 ou 3 ans.
Je trouve cela vraiment éclatant et passionnant à regarder.


----------



## CheepnisAroma (29 Octobre 2009)

[Vezøul]Numerø41;5255524 a dit:
			
		

> Ca y est je suis addict


Rhaaaa ! Trop génial ! Où est le n° de téléphone de la Fédération française de curling que je minscrive au club le plus proche ? :love:


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (4 Novembre 2009)

Désolé ils n'ont pas le téléphone encore, juste un boite postale


----------



## Ed_the_Head (7 Novembre 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> On a pris nos billets d'avion avec Fab', on va se faire toute la compet' de Curling là bas.
> 
> Ca va être grandiose.


N'oubliez pas de faire un reporting. Je crois que ça intéresse pas mal de monde par ici.


----------



## Fab'Fab (9 Novembre 2009)

Coupe de France Junior à Lausanne:	
Le Team Desbaillets, en terminant 3ème des qualifications A/B le week-end dernier (31.10 et 1.11) à Baden, s'est qualifié pour la ligue A.

Tout s'est joué sur l'ultime pierre au end supplémentaire du dernier match, cardiaques s'abstenir...
Le Team Timofte quant à lui a terminé a une encourageante 7ème place et jouera la ligue B avec un statut de favori.
La relève lausannoise est bien présente.


----------



## Bassman (9 Novembre 2009)

Oui, quel suspens en fin de match ! :affraid:

Y'avait bien depuis la demie finale du championnat du monde feminin y'a 2 ans qu'on avait pas vu ça&#8230;


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (9 Novembre 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Y'avait bien depuis la demie finale du championnat du monde feminin y'a 2 ans qu'on avait pas vu ça



Elle est encore dans mon esprit cette fameuse demi finale du championnat du monde féminin


----------



## CheepnisAroma (10 Novembre 2009)

[Vezøul]Numerø41;5277794 a dit:
			
		

> Elle est encore dans mon esprit cette fameuse demi finale du championnat du monde féminin


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (10 Novembre 2009)

Si tu as loupé ce magnifique championnat, tu peux toujours revoir les meilleurs coups.


----------



## CheepnisAroma (10 Novembre 2009)

> Vous devriez donner des points disco à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à [Vezøul]Numerø41.


----------



## thunderheart (14 Novembre 2009)

J'ai regardé pour la première fois (Eurosport) un sport aussi passionnant que le curling, la boule anglaise ou boulingrin.

Les joueurs sont d'une adresse vraiment surprenante, plaçant et tirant vers le jack (le cochonnet) qui se trouve à plus de 20 mètres. Cerise sur le gateau, les boules pèsent plus de 1 kilo et ne sont pas spériques. Les joueurs les lancent en faisant un pas et arrivent à mettre des effets de folie pour venir mourir, tel un carreau, sur le jack. Vraiment bluffant


----------



## tirhum (9 Décembre 2009)

Exploit en cours ?!...


----------



## Bassman (9 Décembre 2009)

Une partie sublime, avec du suspense dedans, ces p'tits français, ils nous régalent


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (9 Décembre 2009)

Ca tu peux le dire, dans les loges présidentielles, c'était succulent


----------



## Aladdin Sane (9 Décembre 2009)

Championnats d'Europe d'Aberdeen en live sur Eurosport. Un vrai bonheur :love:


----------



## Bassman (10 Décembre 2009)

http://www.lemonde.fr/sport/article...inales-de-l-euro-de-curling_1278958_3242.html

Et mUrde  
La France échoue juste avant les demie finale, battu durement 7-2 par les écossais (2ème nation mondiale)


----------



## Grug (10 Décembre 2009)

Ah oui, quand même 

[YOUTUBE]dL9mlqbG5CU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (10 Décembre 2009)

Heureusement que pour le mondial on a eu un tirage plus facile avec l'Uruguay et l'Afrique du Sud, parce que si on retrouvais l'écosse on était mal barré.


----------



## TibomonG4 (9 Février 2010)

À quelques jours du début des JO, il me semble nécessaire de remonter ce fabuleux sujet afin de soutenir comme il se doit l'équipe de curling locale.


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (9 Février 2010)

Surtout que c'est devenu un sport en vogue dans notre pays    

[youtube]Vbw8iD4YNv8[/youtube]


----------



## melaure (9 Février 2010)

[Vezøul]Numerø41;5385631 a dit:
			
		

> Surtout que c'est devenu un sport en vogue dans notre pays
> 
> [youtube]Vbw8iD4YNv8[/youtube]



Du moment que c'est à vezoul et donc pas dans notre pays ...


----------



## twinworld (9 Février 2010)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> À quelques jours du début des JO, il me semble nécessaire de remonter ce fabuleux sujet afin de soutenir comme il se doit l'équipe de curling locale.


HOP SUISSE !! allez, une médaille hommes et une femmes ! Et si les deux en or, c'est pas plus mal


----------



## melaure (9 Février 2010)

twinworld a dit:


> HOP SUISSE !! allez, une médaille hommes et une femmes ! Et si les deux en or, c'est pas plus mal



C'est un jeu lent, parfaitement adapté à ce pays ...


----------



## twinworld (9 Février 2010)

tant que c'est de la médaille, on prend du lent au balais, du pas lent... On prend de tout !


----------



## boodou (14 Février 2010)

Dans la nuit du Mardi 16 au Mercredi 17, sur France2 vers 4h du matin :

-* l'équipe de France masculine de curling affrontera la Chine.*

- Egalement au programme,
le tournoi féminin, 1ère phase, (Etats-Unis / Japon, Danemark / Suède, Allemagne / Russie et Canada / Suisse)
le tournoi masculin (Canada / Allemagne et Etats-Unis / Norvège)


----------



## melaure (14 Février 2010)

boodou a dit:


> Dans la nuit du Mardi 16 au Mercredi 17, sur France2 vers 4h du matin :
> 
> -* l'équipe de France masculine de curling affrontera la Chine.*
> 
> ...



Quand  on pense qu'il y a des gens qui ont fait entrer cette plaisanterie aux JO. Bientôt la marelle aussi ?


----------



## Sindanárië (14 Février 2010)

melaure a dit:


> Quand  on pense qu'il y a des gens qui ont fait entrer cette plaisanterie aux JO. Bientôt la marelle aussi ?


C'est normal, y'a que des débiles drogués et autres cobayes des labos pour participer aux J.O.... par contre on sait toujours pas à quoi se shootent les débiles qui les regardent ou les commentent


----------



## Fab'Fab (15 Février 2010)

bande d'incultes
Le Curling c'est un art.
Il n'y a qu'à voir Gronounours balayer gracieusement la piste devant la pierre pour en avoir les larmes aux yeux, tellement l'émotion vous gagne.


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (15 Février 2010)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Le Curling c'est un art.



Il y a tellement de chose qu'on ose appeler de l'Art.


----------



## Gronounours (15 Février 2010)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> bande d'incultes
> Le Curling c'est un art.
> Il n'y a qu'à voir Gronounours balayer gracieusement la piste devant la pierre pour en avoir les larmes aux yeux, tellement l'émotion vous gagne.



Question grâce, faut dire que tu es pas mal du tout quand la pierre quitte délicatement ta main pour rejoindre le centre de la cible.

D'ailleurs, le "Fri de bi de Curling de Stockholm" est ok pour une rencontre.


----------



## Sindanárië (15 Février 2010)

C'est un jeu de bonnes-femmes en fait


----------



## Anonyme (16 Février 2010)

C'est ici pour les envoies - de 24h ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (16 Février 2010)

Gronounours a dit:


> Question grâce, faut dire que tu es pas mal du tout quand la pierre quitte délicatement ta main pour rejoindre le centre de la cible.
> 
> D'ailleurs, le "Fri de bi de Curling de Stockholm" est ok pour une rencontre.



On va les piler :love:


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (16 Février 2010)

Comment avez vous pu laisser passer cela ?


----------



## NED (16 Février 2010)

Bon, l'en est où l'équipe de France pendant les jeux lô... ???


----------



## GlobalCut (16 Février 2010)

Ca commence aujourd'hui, enfin cette nuit pour la France


----------



## melaure (16 Février 2010)

GlobalCut a dit:


> Ca commence aujourd'hui, enfin cette nuit pour la France



Non, on a aussi une équipe de balayeurs ???


----------



## TibomonG4 (17 Février 2010)

Félicitations à nos balayeurs qui ont brillamment astiqués hier face aux Chinois


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (17 Février 2010)

S'ils sont champions ont leur élèvera une statue


----------



## Gronounours (17 Février 2010)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Félicitations à nos balayeurs qui ont brillamment astiqués hier face aux Chinois



Ouais, on s'est astiqué le chinois hier soir !


----------



## Fab'Fab (17 Février 2010)

Gronounours a dit:


> Ouais, on s'est astiqué le chinois hier soir !



poli, même


----------



## twinworld (18 Février 2010)

Les Suisses viennent de battre les Etats-Unis 7-6 lors de leur deuxième match. ça a été par les poils !!! ils étaient menés 6-4 à la fin du 8ème end. Ouf ! 

Par contre les Suissesses ont perdu leur deuxième match, cette fois contre la Suède, en début de journée. Faudra qu'elles corrigent le tir contre les Chinoises tout à l'heure.


----------



## CheepnisAroma (20 Février 2010)

La physique du curling, vous saviez pas que ça existe hein ? 

http://www.scientificamerican.com/podcast/podcasts.cfm?id=science-talk

Ah bon, vous saviez :rose:


----------



## tirhum (7 Avril 2011)

Demi-finales ?!... :style:


----------



## Fab'Fab (7 Avril 2011)

J'ai toujours dit que Dufour était un bon.


----------



## Romuald (7 Avril 2011)

Belle remontée...























de fil


----------



## GlobalCut (7 Avril 2011)

Je sent que ça va le faire :love:


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (11 Avril 2011)

Quelle bande de gros nazes...


----------



## GlobalCut (11 Avril 2011)

Human Curling 

http://www.youtube.com/user/bicflexperience


----------

